# Dirty Laundry



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know if we've had this poll... I don't know why I even am asking...


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2012)

Where is the "you'd have to ask my wife" choice?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2012)

I added an ask my spouse choice


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2012)

I make my living off the evening news. Just give me something, something I can use...


----------



## pbrme (Mar 1, 2012)

What's Snoop Dog use to wash his clothes?

_Bah-Leeotch_


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

TIde free&amp; gentle or whatever name they use for the dye and perfume free stuff. I am allergic to most of the other brands listed or they just smell to replusive for my use.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2012)

Arm and hammer all the way.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 1, 2012)

I just know I need to get my dirty clothes into the bin when I'm done with them. Magically, they re-appear a few days later in the closet either hung up or folded on the shelves...


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 1, 2012)

We use Surf. We tried gain once but it irritated my skin


----------



## envirotex (Mar 1, 2012)

Sooo...my son did a science fair project to test which detergent works best at getting whites (cotton socks, to be exact) clean in cold water washes, and the results...Cheer. Ever since then, we have used Cheer...Scientifically proven to work better.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

That was an expensive project, given even the smallest size containers are not cheap.

Cheer has also been scientifically proven to make my arm rash out...


----------



## envirotex (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^That's a bummer...folks in our crew react the same way to Tide...before Cheer, we used to Arm&amp; Hammer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 1, 2012)

We just switched to ALL Free and Clear. Mini-Buff has sensitive skin, and we have currently been trying to find the right dye and perfume free detergent that can clean the clothes well. So far, ALL is the winner.


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2012)

Arm &amp; Hammer because it's cheaper than most, but less crappy than the really cheap stuff.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> We just switched to ALL Free and Clear. Mini-Buff has sensitive skin, and we have currently been trying to find the right dye and perfume free detergent that can clean the clothes well. So far, ALL is the winner.


minisnick has his own laundry soap since we have found that even the tide free stuff bugs his skin. We use the same stuff I used for the cloth diapers for his clothes....always have. For the life of me I can't think of the name, but a little bit goes a long way. When the current bottle is gone I was going to try tide again because it looks like they changed the formula.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> We just switched to ALL Free and Clear. Mini-Buff has sensitive skin, and we have currently been trying to find the right dye and perfume free detergent that can clean the clothes well. So far, ALL is the winner.


That's what I use. The ex-wife like it because she has sensitive skin, but it does the trick on nasty ass dog towels, and my clothes don't smell like perfume, so I've stuck with it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2012)

> Cheer has also been scientifically proven to make my arm rash out...


Snick, you're the best and all, but I'm also convinced you're bubble girl.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 1, 2012)

I think she's beating you, VT.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2012)

On top of a laundry machine?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

But I don't have to take any prescription meds for my issues. Everything is as needed OTC.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tide makes me break out into welts. Little factoid for you...Surf is the same as Tide just in a different box.

When I was a kid my mom got called to the office at school (she taught in the same buiding) because they were concerned that I had welts all over and wanted to know what was going on. Fortunately this was in the day of "so what did he do to deserve that" rather than "call the police and we'll figure out what's going on later". Mom said it looked like when she tried using Tide but she was using Surf, not Tide. One of the teachers there told her that Tide and Surf were one in the same. Mystery solved.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2012)

I love Gain... but we also have Cheer for the ACU's. I know now they say that Cheer is just as bad as the other ones, but it's a mental thing and I've never found Sport-wash at the dollar general.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 1, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > We just switched to ALL Free and Clear. Mini-Buff has sensitive skin, and we have currently been trying to find the right dye and perfume free detergent that can clean the clothes well. So far, ALL is the winner.
> ...


we used Dreft for our kiddos for the first year or so then just switched them to whatever we're using now.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 1, 2012)

jeb6294 said:


> Tide makes me break out into welts. Little factoid for you...Surf is the same as Tide just in a different box.
> 
> When I was a kid my mom got called to the office at school (she taught in the same buiding) because they were concerned that I had welts all over and wanted to know what was going on. Fortunately this was in the day of "so what did he do to deserve that" rather than "call the police and we'll figure out what's going on later". Mom said it looked like when she tried using Tide but she was using Surf, not Tide. One of the teachers there told her that Tide and Surf were one in the same. Mystery solved.


So does that mean that I should change my response to "Tide".


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dreft is actually bad for anything you want to absorb liquids, diapers, towels, burp rags etc... makes things really soft but the residue it leaves prohibits proper absorption.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 1, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > We just switched to ALL Free and Clear. Mini-Buff has sensitive skin, and we have currently been trying to find the right dye and perfume free detergent that can clean the clothes well. So far, ALL is the winner.
> ...


Have you guys looked into "Mrs. Meyers" or "Dr. Bronners" ? They sell it in my area, and are additive free albeit more expensive.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> But I don't have to take any prescription meds for my issues. Everything is as needed OTC.


Aww, fuck.

I'm only on 5 right now.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 1, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> Where is the "you'd have to ask my wife" choice?


There's my answer


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

for those who answered ask my spouse...you do ever do the laundry?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> for those who answered ask my spouse...you do ever do the laundry?


My hubby does the laundry sometimes, but once I asked him to pick up some detergent and he got some strange kind that was in a bottle the exact same color as the Gain I use... I couldn't even use it because it wasn't HE... I laughed at that, it reminded me of the book "The Little Old Man Who Could Not Read"


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

mr snick will start a load of laundry but then usually forgets about it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 1, 2012)

pbrme said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


And there's the rub. ALL is available at Costco.


----------



## Exception Collection (Mar 1, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> We just switched to ALL Free and Clear. Mini-Buff has sensitive skin, and we have currently been trying to find the right dye and perfume free detergent that can clean the clothes well. So far, ALL is the winner.


I've been using ALL Free &amp; Clear for a while. Too many companies use citrus products in their cleaning supplies.


----------



## goodal (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll throw some in the washer when the wife is on her death bed, but other than that I stay out of the utility room.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 1, 2012)

I do the laundry, the dishes, the cleaning, the yard work, the cooking (sort of). . . ah, the life of a bachelor.

Even when my ex-fiancee lived here I did all the work. . .part of why she is now an ex!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 1, 2012)

I will run a load from time to time, but I usually end up forgetting about it in the washing machine and it ends up needing to be rewashed. So no, I really dont do anything when it comes to laundry.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> I do the laundry, the dishes, the cleaning, the yard work, the cooking


sounds like the life of a military wife... throw in worrying, the fixing the house, the supporting your girl friends and posting on EB and yup, thats me!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 2, 2012)

The last time the wifey-wife allowed me to do the laundry, I put a fair amount of fancy-syntheticish-material, do-not-put-in-dryer, gentle clothes in the dryer. She wasn't happy.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 2, 2012)

Laundry for us is like every other chore. Whoever has time does it. About the only exception is that I do all the mowing. But everything else we split.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 7, 2012)

I voted "ask my wife", but now that I'm thinking about it, I think we use Dreft because we have an infant and one of the detergents was bothering his skin. My wife is super OCD about the laundry. She won't let me wash anything because she's afraid I'll shrink/discolor/ruin the clothes.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the mechanic guy put in the high mileage synthetic stuff, I buy Scott's Weed and Feed for the yard except for the back where I have to use real herbicide... I find your comment funny because just last night the hubby asked what kind of oil I used...


----------



## csb (Mar 12, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> We just switched to ALL Free and Clear. Mini-Buff has sensitive skin, and we have currently been trying to find the right dye and perfume free detergent that can clean the clothes well. So far, ALL is the winner.


We were using All Free and Clear and then I discovered the generic store brand of the same. It's all I've been able to use. Everything with scent makes me sneeze, which is unfortunate, since I love the way other people's clean laundry smells.


----------



## willsee (Mar 12, 2012)

Saw this on the news:







http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-laundry-woman-label-controversy,0,3794765.story


----------



## csb (Mar 12, 2012)

That was on my desk when I got to work...


----------

